# best way to take ambien?



## Microdizzey (Dec 12, 2007)

i got 2 12.5mg ambien cr's, wondering if it's better to snort them or just swallow them.

i heard snorting burns like hell but the effects occur almost instantly, and swallowing has the same effects but takes longer to kick in.


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 12, 2007)

Chew them, it tastes gross but any pill chewed hits you quicker and harder..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

why? i have bottles of them. i throw mine away then refill the script.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

or you can put them in your mouth then rub the coating off


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

i think i'm starting to understand. i think. when i take them it only takes 15 mins for them to kick in. but they are time released so they continue to release over a few hours. i would assume if you chewed them it would all release at once. hhhmmmmm, i never even thought of that. i heard of people taking 3 and 4 at once, but never crushing them.


----------



## bwinn27 (Dec 12, 2007)

but then it will not last as long so it will work faster but will not last all night. if you just wana get high if you even can on those go for it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

oh, if you're taking them to sleep then just follow the directions on the bottle. like i said they kick in in 15 mins.


----------



## newparadigm (Dec 12, 2007)

its kinda fun i dont know if i would snort it i dont like snorting hings but if you eat about 6-12 of em and then make yourself stay awake its kinda like dreaming whgile you are awake its prety cool


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 12, 2007)

wow, getting high on sleep meds. interesting. dont take 6-12 like this dude said though. as someone in the medical field you can depress your respiratory system and if you have a heart condition, that you may not even know about, you can die. also you kind of lose your sense of reality so you may be tempted to do stupid things like drive. i say stick to painkillers and weed. they dont really mess with your breathing or heart in moderate doses. id say cut the pill in half but its a CR, controlled release so dont expect anything too crazy. by cutting the pill or crushing it the time release will be nullified so party on, in a sleepy way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2007)

i've been scared to take 2. i hate the stuff. Dr. seems to think it's perfect.


----------



## Microdizzey (Dec 12, 2007)

well it doesn't take a lot for me to get "high" from these little things. last time i took 2 i had mild hallucinations and euphoria, then eventually passed out. can't remember when i fell asleep or anything lol

but i decided to just swallow them and sleep.


----------



## IggyZag (Dec 12, 2007)

I remember taking like 5 ambien one night to see if id get messed up, and shit it messes you up but it isnt all that fun of a high, I mean I kept forgetting stuff and didnt really know what the hell was going on..Its the same high as valium really, and I never had good experiences with that shit soo..but ya as far as chewing a pill it will hit you nearly instantly and hit you with all its strength but wont last as long as if you swallow it, so mainly if you chew 2 your going to be fucked up and pass out either way before your high is gone..


----------



## Weezy F Baby (Dec 12, 2007)

dont chew them, it will taste nasty

instead crush them using a lighter end and a card (like a credit card) and then wrap the finely crushed powder in a small piece of UNUSED toilet paper and swallow it


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 12, 2007)

or just get yourself some real drugs that produce euphoria like percocet or something.


----------



## DND (Dec 12, 2007)

Oh Ambien... It never could get it to work for me because I liked to enjoy the high too much. I can't believe someone suggested to take 5-6 pills, wtf? PLEASE read what MagusALL said...


----------



## gogrow (Dec 12, 2007)

Microdizzey said:


> well it doesn't take a lot for me to get "high" from these little things. last time i took 2 i had mild hallucinations and euphoria, then eventually passed out. can't remember when i fell asleep or anything lol
> 
> but i decided to just swallow them and sleep.


keep your self awake for three days... same thing, you'll hallucinate and shit. my advice is if it doesnt grow in the dirt, its prob. not good to get a buzz on. esp. pharmaceuticals...very bad


----------



## Microdizzey (Dec 13, 2007)

gogrow said:


> keep your self awake for three days... same thing, you'll hallucinate and shit. my advice is if it doesnt grow in the dirt, its prob. not good to get a buzz on. esp. pharmaceuticals...very bad


gifts from mother earth will always be my #1 choice 

but an occasional synthesized drug is fun


----------



## MagusALL (Dec 13, 2007)

i say if it grows from the earth it is safer than some chemical, refined to alter your mind. although it is true weed and shrooms are natural yet contain these chemicals, they are within a range that is safe for people to ingest or smoke. otherwise we would consider it a poison!!! ive never thrown up from weed but I have from painkillers. i say everything is worth trying once but not everything is worth doing more than once. with crack and heroin being the exception, bad. but dont go overboard taking ten times the recommended dose. that is bordering on suicidal. thats completely reckless and you have no way to prepare for an overdose when you are laying in bed dying in your sleep. be smart people, not a junkie chasing any high he/she can find.


----------



## tiptronix (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a very bad experience with ambien, i took it like i was told, for a sleep disorder, and it made me go out of my mind, i was doing crazy weird shit and freaked my parents out. The doc said it reacted weird with my body and made me sleep walk.. Fuck ambien. It pretty much ruined my relationship with my parents, and i took the right dose..


----------



## diesel mecanix (Dec 16, 2007)

Pharmaceuticals cause way to many medical problems long term.


----------



## *. GaMbO .* (Dec 17, 2007)

i once took 5 2mg lunestas and a bunch of tylenol pms and i started trippin . . the posters on my wall started movin


----------



## Timmy the Toker (Dec 20, 2007)

I just read everybody's post. and you people are ridiculous, Take the ambien the way its saposed to be taken and it works just fine. That shit destroyes your liver.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

i was tossing and turning last night. had the shooting pains up and down my whole body. i knew it was gonna be one of those nights. i got up and orally took 1 whole ambien cr. i laid down and started to read. 15 mins later i got a big head rush. i rolled over and fell asleep.


----------



## 2bias (Jan 7, 2008)

the best ambien are the little white 10mg ones.......i took 4 of em and i couldnt walk every time i got up i would just fall to the floor..but i would do it again


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

Ambien is no joke. It's not a drug to fuck with. Your best bet is to time it right. If you want to be in bed by 9 take it at 8 30. Then I would prolly just get into bed at around 10 of and believe me you will fall asleep fast. If you don't get to bed chances are you will wake up around 6 am on the couch. I personally didn't like ambien so my dr. now gives me seriquile. The thing with ambien is that I would have really crazy ass lucid vivid dreams. The dreams would be so real it would be like I was really awake while having them. So I didn't really feel refreshed in the morning. Also ambien will fuck with your thoughts and personality. I would rambel on about the most stupid shit before I fell asleep. Then regret shit I said. Seriquile's worst side effect for me is the bad morning breath it gives you. You wake up with a greasy load in your mouth. It's gross. You should maybe switch if you end up not like ambien. Just my thoughts anyways.


----------



## oneyearorange (Jan 7, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]Or another fun one is taking two *tylenol PM*&#8217;s and try to masturbate before you fall asleep&#8230; the good thing about it is you always win.
[/SIZE]


----------



## chiknmunky (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmm... once took 3 ambiens and i still had trouble sleeping (with no noticeable "high"). Although I usually have a HUGE drug tollerance (i do not notice an effect after 5 vicodin es) 

I guess everyone is different.


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 3, 2008)

can you take zolpidem tartrate (lower grade of ambien) and be high a couple hours before without any side affects


----------



## GreenBuds33 (Sep 3, 2008)

no it wil make you trip but not really get you high


----------



## pamaris (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a chronic insomniac but Ambien never worked for me. I would stay awake through the period I was supposed to be sleeping, and it would be like a delirious waking dream, but not in a good way at all. Kinda like... tired, delirious, tripping, outside my body, racing, NONSENSICAL thoughts. It might sound cool but it really isn't. My mom took it and got manic- went on the internet and ordered $300 worth of Omaha Steaks- she had so much inner peace and ecstatic excitement about the joy she would bring to the family with steak. WTF!

The stuff makes you completely delirious. I've since tried zopiclone (Lunesta) and it works like a dream... ha ha.


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 4, 2008)

no it wil make you trip but not really get you highactually i took it and the ambien didnt even work nothing happened i dont get it


----------



## jarichon (Oct 15, 2010)

best way to take any sleep medications is intermittently. So take it for a few nights and then not for a few nights


----------



## momm420 (Oct 11, 2018)

MagusALL said:


> wow, getting high on sleep meds. interesting. dont take 6-12 like this dude said though. as someone in the medical field you can depress your respiratory system and if you have a heart condition, that you may not even know about, you can die. also you kind of lose your sense of reality so you may be tempted to do stupid things like drive. i say stick to painkillers and weed. they dont really mess with your breathing or heart in moderate doses. id say cut the pill in half but its a CR, controlled release so dont expect anything too crazy. by cutting the pill or crushing it the time release will be nullified so party on, in a sleepy way.


I find it very hard to believe that anyone even remotely involved in the medical community thinks that painkillers don’t depress breathing. Also just because a drug is natural does not mean it is better for you. Datura is natural but causes nightmarish trips that last three days and have been known to cause death psychosis and brain damage. Another examples is the opium poppy, very deadly and completely natural.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 11, 2018)

momm420 said:


> I find it very hard to believe that anyone even remotely involved in the medical community thinks that painkillers don’t depress breathing. Also just because a drug is natural does not mean it is better for you. Datura is natural but causes nightmarish trips that last three days and have been known to cause death psychosis and brain damage. Another examples is the opium poppy, very deadly and completely natural.


If the Kavanaugh shit taught us anything... "just boof it"


----------



## EveryDogHasIt'sDay (Jun 30, 2019)

Ambien is the one drug that helps me sleep, though I'm pretty sure it's a placebo effect at this point. It doesn't get me messed up, but I do become very relaxed and have minor visual changes (posters on a wall move though not dramatically, the wall can "bend", again not dramatically). I prefer the 10mgs to the extended release, but both should help you sleep. Get you high? Nah. Just the things I mentioned (for me anyway).


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 30, 2019)

Weezy F Baby said:


> dont chew them, it will taste nasty
> 
> instead crush them using a lighter end and a card (like a credit card) and then wrap the finely crushed powder in a small piece of UNUSED toilet paper and swallow it


I like how this guy had to specify that the toilet paper should be unused.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 1, 2019)

Took some once but my ex said that I woke up in the middle of the night just to smoke weed and raid the fridge.. I was like typical night


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 14, 2019)

Ingesting high amounts of concentrated decarboxilzed Cannabis infused Coconut Oil is the way to go.


----------



## xHZS- (Nov 23, 2019)

Ambien literally fucked up my whole life. I was addicted to them for 4 years and went to treatment for them multiple times. I enjoyed the high so much I was prescribed 30 10mg tabs a month and the script would be gone in 2-3 days. I’d snort them and I no longer have a septum because it literally ate it away completely. I have 2 DWIs from them and a ton of other legal problems from sleep walking. Don’t take this shit. Trust me.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 25, 2019)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Ingesting high amounts of concentrated decarboxilzed Cannabis infused Coconut Oil is the way to go.


I dunno about the ambien but the cannabis works for me, only downside, if you can call it that, is waking up high the next day lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2019)

xHZS- said:


> Ambien literally fucked up my whole life. I was addicted to them for 4 years and went to treatment for them multiple times. I enjoyed the high so much I was prescribed 30 10mg tabs a month and the script would be gone in 2-3 days. I’d snort them and I no longer have a septum because it literally ate it away completely. I have 2 DWIs from them and a ton of other legal problems from sleep walking. Don’t take this shit. Trust me.


That's why the Rx bottle has printed on it: Take as directed. 

So I shouldn't use gasoline in my car because you were a moron and decided to huff it one day?


----------



## canndo (Dec 18, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> That's why the Rx bottle has printed on it: Take as directed.
> 
> So I shouldn't use gasoline in my car because you were a moron and decided to huff it one day?



My wife works with a guy who is snorting 3 to 4 xanax bars a day at work. That's on the clown that is doing it, not on the drug.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Dec 18, 2019)

In your butt hole


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Dec 27, 2019)

Best way to use/take Ambien... Orally on red-eye flights in amounts as directed. Every time it works every time.


----------

